# installation win10 avec Bootcamp



## bibiche (11 Avril 2016)

Bonjour,
j'avais Windows 8 sur mon iMac, je suis passé à 10 avec la mise à jour. Depuis, je n'ai plus l'icône de Bootcamp dans la barre des tâches, et quand j'ouvre "ce PC", je ne vois ni Bootcamp ni le disque Mac. Pourtant sur le MacBook Pro, j'ai bien tout ça. D'où vient ce problème ? et comment y remédier ? merci.


----------



## bibiche (11 Avril 2016)

en fait je retourné à windows 8.1 et même remarque : pas de Bootcamp ni de disque Mac dans le bureau. Est-ce que ça pourrait être lié au fait que depuis la mise à jour de Bootcamp depuis le Mac, le disque dur sur le bureau s'appelle "Untitled" au lieu de bootcamp et je ne peux pas le renommer ?
merci


----------



## macomaniac (12 Avril 2016)

Bonjour *bibiche
*
Ta session OS X ouverte, va à : _Applications/Utilitaires _et lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre qui s'affiche, saisis la commande (purement informative) :


```
diskutil list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour activer la commande) --> cette commande appelle l'utilitaire *diskutil* (abrégé de *disk*_*util*ity : "utilitaire de disque" - le même exécutable que pilote graphiquement le logiciel éponyme) avec le verbe *list* ("lister") => en retour, tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des partitions du disque de ton Mac, avec leurs formats, leurs noms et leurs tailles (+ le tableau de partitionnement éventuel de tout autre disque attaché en externe au Mac : peux-tu débrancher tes périphériques avant la commande, pour ne pas obtenir le tableau superflu de leurs disques externes ?).

=> tu n'as qu'à faire ici un copier-coller (pas de cliché) du tableau du disque de ton Mac : ça permettra déjà de se faire une idée de l'état des lieux...


----------



## bibiche (12 Avril 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *bibiche
> *
> Ta session OS X ouverte, va à : _Applications/Utilitaires _et lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre qui s'affiche, saisis la commande (purement informative) :
> 
> ...



voilà : 
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

  2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            400.2 GB   disk0s2

  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

  4:       Microsoft Basic Data                         99.0 GB    disk0s4


----------



## macomaniac (12 Avril 2016)

La partition Windows = *4: Microsoft Basic Data 99.0 GB disk0s4* n'a pas de nom de volume associé, genre BOOTCAMP. Mais celle d'OS X = *2: Apple_HFS Macintosh HD 400.2 GB disk0s2* a bien le nom de volume associé Macintosh HD. Tu devrais au moins voir, sur ton Bureau de session, l'icône du volume monté Macintosh HD.

Dans la barre de menus supérieure : _Finder_ > _Préférences_... > _Général_ > _Afficher ces éléments sur le bureau > Disques durs_ --> est-ce que cette dernière case est bien cochée ?

Par ailleurs, si tu passes dans le «Terminal» la commande (toujours informative) :

```
ls /Volumes
```
 et ↩︎ (commande consistant à demander le listage : *ls* des éléments affichés dans le répertoire des *Volumes*) --> peux-tu poster ce qui est retourné ?

- Pour information : quelle est la version d'OS X installée sur ton Mac ?​


----------



## bibiche (12 Avril 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> La partition Windows = *4: Microsoft Basic Data 99.0 GB disk0s4* n'a pas de nom de volume associé, genre BOOTCAMP. Mais celle d'OS X = *2: Apple_HFS Macintosh HD 400.2 GB disk0s2* a bien le nom de volume associé Macintosh HD. Tu devrais au moins voir, sur ton Bureau de session, l'icône du volume monté Macintosh HD.
> 
> Dans la barre de menus supérieure : _Finder_ > _Préférences_... > _Général_ > _Afficher ces éléments sur le bureau > Disques durs_ --> est-ce que cette dernière case est bien cochée ?


oui, mais c'est sur le bureau de Windows que ces 2 volumes n'apparaissent pas. D'autre part, je n'ai pas non-plus l'icône de Bootcamp dans la barre des tâches en bas à droite.


> Par ailleurs, si tu passes dans le «Terminal» la commande (toujours informative) :
> 
> ```
> ls /Volumes
> ...



imac:~ daniel$ ls /Volumes

Macintosh HD
Untitled

imac:~ daniel$


> - Pour information : quelle est la version d'OS X installée sur ton Mac ?​


je suis sous 10.11.3 (El Capitan) sur un iMac 21,5' mi-2010


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2016)

bibiche a dit:


> imac:~ daniel$ ls /Volumes
> 
> Macintosh HD
> Untitled


&​


bibiche a dit:


> oui, mais c'est sur le bureau de Windows que ces 2 volumes n'apparaissent pas.



Donc tu n'as pas de problème dans ton environnement «El Capitan» : le volume «Macintosh HD» doit être bien affiché sur le Bureau de session, de même que le volume Windows sous l'intitulé «Untitled». Ce dernier intitulé, moins "cosmétique" qu'un Win ou BootCamp, vient sans doute de ce qu'aucun nom de volume n'est actuellement associé à la partition Windows.

Je pensais que tu avais des problèmes d'affichage des volumes dans l'environnement d'OS X (ce qui me paraissait pour le moins curieux). Par contre, dès lors que tes problèmes d'affichage concernent l'environnement de Windows - je regrette d'avoir à jeter l'éponge : je n'ai jamais utilisé ce Système et j'y suis aussi béotien que dans la lecture du _Summérien_ tardif...​


----------



## bibiche (13 Avril 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> &​
> 
> Donc tu n'as pas de problème dans ton environnement «El Capitan» : le volume «Macintosh HD» doit être bien affiché sur le Bureau de session, de même que le volume Windows sous l'intitulé «Untitled». Ce dernier intitulé, moins "cosmétique" qu'un Win ou BootCamp, vient sans doute de ce qu'aucun nom de volume n'est actuellement associé à la partition Windows.
> 
> Je pensais que tu avais des problèmes d'affichage des volumes dans l'environnement d'OS X (ce qui me paraissait pour le moins curieux). Par contre, dès lors que tes problèmes d'affichage concernent l'environnement de Windows - je regrette d'avoir à jeter l'éponge : je n'ai jamais utilisé ce Système et j'y suis aussi béotien que dans la lecture du _Summérien_ tardif...​


Ok tant pis, merci quand-même. En fait, je vois que mon iMac n'est pas dans la liste des modèles de Mac prenant en charge Windows 10 avec Bootcamp ! ça ne commence que mi-2012 et le mien est de 2010... C'est peut-être ça. J'ai déjà la chance de pouvoir l'utiliser quand-même, même si je n'ai pas l'environnement habituel.
Merci encore.


----------

